# Catching up !!



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sorry if I haven't responded to any posts in some of the threads..... o.k., in MANY of the threads, but I've been so busy and not on here very often. I'm quite behind, I see ..... :ranger: 

There has been a lot going on, soccer games, a wedding, tix to shows (comics) during the Mtl. Just for Laughs fest, appts., errands, trying to keep up with the garden work and playing with the pups....... on and on... :faint: I'm tired!!  I miss my chats here too! :hurt: 

Hope all are doing well. Any threads/posts I should see/know about ASAP ?? Or do I just go through each and every one of them anyway. LOL

chat soon! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dont worry Marj, I am in the same boat as you. I have been very busy and away so I have hundreds of posts to read. I think I will just "start over"
Glad you are back.
Laurie

PS - we gotta watch out, when we are not on for a while, we might lose our 1000 posts positions!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> PS - we gotta watch out, when we are not on for a while, we might lose our 1000 posts positions!!


LOL hmmm I wonder whom might be trying to catch you guys could it be Kara?? She is such a hoot, I also do not have a lot of time in the summer and do more reading than posting and let me tell you Kara has kept me laughing every day. Thanks Kara.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Marj, I know exactly how you feel. I can't catch up and now I have to pick and choose what to read. The good thing about that is that this forum is growing  I am sure it would take me a few days to catch up to all the posts... lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Dont worry Marj, I am in the same boat as you. I have been very busy and away so I have hundreds of posts to read. I think I will just "start over"
> Glad you are back.
> Laurie
> 
> *PS - we gotta watch out, when we are not on for a while, we might lose our 1000 posts positions*!!


YIKES!!!!!!







Oh no. We can't have THAT happening, Laurie! C'mon, girl. Vacation or no vacation. :biggrin1:

Would you believe that I now have ONLY 10 email notifications left??? :whoo: Of course it's way past my bedtime and my neck is sore, but I just HAD to try and catch up once and for all. lol

Kara IS a hoot, but then so are so many of you out there which is why it's so much fun getting on here and chatting. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
I have missed everyone 
I have been remiss as well . I call it going down the bunny hole .
Lots going on - remodeling a kitchen and family room .. 
We are now up in Tahoe and it took me a while to get the computer up and running . 
The boys are loving it up here - we are staying fit with walks twice a day ,, learning to walk the Cesar way ..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm a hoot? ound: Thanks! I know I'm silly, but if you think I'm funny...you should meet my husband! He's a comedian. And Julie, she's a hoot too! ound:

This forum is fun! And I've learned SO much here 

Marj, *everyone* is missing you!

Don't worry, everyone will get a nice week long break from my antics  But I'll be back!!

I can't believe I'm almost to 1,000 posts. Telling Melissa Happy Birthday on every thread really helped push up the numbers! ound:

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I confess Marj.....I've missed ya on here!! You too Cosmosmom!! We are just not the same with the "THE YAKKING QUEEN"( to be sung to the tune of ABBA's "DANCING QUEEN"!) Ok, everybody sing along....."just 17, young & sweet......yada, yada, yada!







You go girl!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Marj------we miss you! Enjoy your summer though as much as you can.Stay away from that darn dentist!:brushteeth: They are bad news!!!

I just wanted to tell you I started a thread about special needs children.I know it isn't really dog-related,but I found some much needed support......there just happens to be alot of hav owners on the forum with special needs children.Who would of thought?Melissa moved the posts for me.:whoo: She is awesome!I know I felt like one in a million-but I no longer feel that way......I don't stick out like a sore thumb:thumb::biggrin1: 

ound: Kara and I feed off each other I think.......ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

THERE'S Cosmosmom!! I've been wondering about you! Gosh, renovations...... yuck! I'm sure it will all be great once it's over, right? Good luck!

You guys are SO sweet!!! 'Yakking Queen'. Vicki, you are a nut! I'll now have that song stuck in my head all day - thanks!!! :frusty:

How about this one?

Someone left the cake out in the rain,
I don't think I could take it, `cause it took so long to bake it,
And I'll never have that recipe again, oh no!

Remember that?









I came across a comment, Julie, about the new thread you started. I'll definitely have to check it out! Great that there is support here! 

I'm ALMOST caught up, but NEW THREADS??? Yikes!! Haven't had a look at those in a long while....... better hustle! 'Do the hustle' Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.......
Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Do It
Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.......
Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Do It
Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......
Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Do The Hustle

DO THE HUSTLE :whoo:

Do The Hustle

Do The Hustle
Do The Hustle

Do The Hustle :whoo:

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.........
Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Do It
Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo........
Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Do It

DO THE HUSTLE

Do The Hustle

DO THE HUSTLE

Do The Hustle :whoo:

Such complicated lyrics!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kara, when do you leave for your vacation? 

You know, a great sense of humor is the best medecine in life, ain't it? :biggrin1:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

LMAO!! Marj - Glad you are back and your dental work is done!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Kara, when do you leave for your vacation?
> 
> You know, a great sense of humor is the best medecine in life, ain't it? :biggrin1:


I leave the 25th and back on the 31st  Gosh, I better get moving! I haven't packed a THING and I have 7 kids to pack for, myself, and Guccho!

Yikes.

Yet, I sit here on the laptop sipping coffee! ound:

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Kara 
Great picture of you on the chaise . You look like you are already on vacation...
Have a wonderful time ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Paige. Dental stuff is ancient history. :whoo: I still have other things going on, but that's o.k. One day at a time and it's mostly all good.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> Kara
> Great picture of you on the chaise . You look like you are already on vacation...
> Have a wonderful time ..


Thank you! That picture is from my daughter's graduation party a few weeks ago  It was probably the ONLY time I sat down that day! ound: That is WHY I look so happy! hehe

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Marj
That chicken is so funny!Do the hustle..:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: .....Oh my---I remember that song!:biggrin1:


----------

